
Why Evernote Is Giving Up on Its Data Centers for Google Cloud - dsr12
http://fortune.com/2016/09/13/evernote-google-cloud/
======
mtmail
Only one sentence about the "why" and that's only half an answer.

"But Evernote wanted to take advantage of Google’s higher level capabilities"

